# I don't understand my body, does anybody else?!



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

I could map out my whole year knowing when I will be on my period. My cycle although 26 days is very very regular, almost to the hour.

I have been using OPK past year I ovulate day 12 every single month and AF arives 14 days later.

We were diagnosed with MF fertility (DP very poor oligospermazoa) given that I am so regular, my LH 4.2 FSH 8.4.

However Last week I had a TV scan, showed PCO.

Also my last two CD 21 (in my case CD19) progesterone was 24 and then 22.

My consultant (gynae, not fertility) says I am not ovulating and I have PCOS.

How can this be?!?!?! I am regular and asymptomatic!! Yes I am not pregnant but it's not surprising given my DP factor!!

I asked her how can I have such a regular cycle, and positive ovulation  CD12 every month yet not ovulate??!! She shrugged and said 'how far away is heaven from earth?!'  

So cross with my body. Always always thought I must be fine if I am so regular


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I really, really feel for you. 

My AF is as regular as clockwork with OV every month, yet still nothing... it's a joke that I go through the pain and discomfort of AF regularly every month - what for?! I'm having an op next week to check whether or not I have endo and adenomyosis as there's nothing else wrong with me in that area.

That being said, I _think_ there are ways to treat PCOS so your outcome may end up a lot better than mine.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hmm Hoppity, I think I'd be considering a second opinion in your shoes.  A private consultation would be between £150-£200 and might well give you some decent answers.

Regular periods does not rule out PCOS and having polycystic ovaries doesn't always mean you have PCOS - do you have any other indicators (weight issues, excess hair, hair loss on your head?).  There are treatment options for PCOS in the form of ovulation induction, but it doesn't sound as if you are there yet.  Your blood tests from what I know do show that you are ovulating so I'm not sure why your consultant says you aren't.

Your fsh probably would be lower and your lh almost certainly higher if you had pcos.  Pcos can cause you to get false positives on opks as you have elevated lh which is what the opk is testing for.  Have you ever continued to test after you get your positive to see what happens?

Good luck and I hope you get some answers xx


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks girls, really helps.

Yes Dudders, my OPKs are negative before and after day 12. And I have no symptoms of PCOS. BMI 26, I do have fine hair (scalp) but have no excessive body hair nor bad skin. 

Think we will go for a private consultation, seems the only thing we can do!

Gynae consultant told us clomid won't work with DPs sperm count :/


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

hi hoppity, just wanted to say i am exacly the same as u x i have pcos but have always had regular periods and ovulation. my bmi is normal and have no extra hair /weight or spots .my eggs stick to my ovaries thou. my dp is fine and i have only fallen pregnant naturally once in our 15 yr relationship, unfortunately our dd died aged 1 mth old. pcos does strange things to people. hope u get things sorted and dont get to stressed out. ivf can help x good luck hun x


----------



## hogmeister (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi, I am just browsing here this evening as we are ttc naturally for a few months before icsi in October and I agree with the poster above, go for a 2nd opinion, I think it is highly likely that you are ovulating perfectly normally each month and the only fertility issue you have is the MF which should make you a perfectly good candidate for ivf/icsi. Best of luck with the plan and hopefully you will feel better having one xx


----------



## Hoppity (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you so much ladies, I will hopefully have something to update with soon....no news yet


----------

